# Junge 138cm, 65cm Schrittlänge, <700€ Komplettbike Entscheidungshilfe kurzfristig



## MrHyde (26. Februar 2017)

Hi zusammen,
habe mich nur mit Parts beschäftigt in der letzten Zeit und jetzt hat mein Patenkind nächsten Samstag Geburtstag, völlig überraschend, wie immer.
Eckdaten:

Junge, 138cm hoch, 65cm Schrittlänge
Komplettbike (ich würde schon bauen, aber dazu fehlt die Zeit)
eigentlich mit STVZO, also Schutzbleche und Nabendynamo+Beleuchtung, weil er abends unterwegs ist (aber das kann man ggf. auch nachrüsten)
Preislimit sind 700 Euro (ggf. auch ohne STVZO)
Ich würde klar zu 26" tendieren, er wird ja auch nicht kleiner. Ich hätte spontan das Kubikes Basic-8 gesagt, aber die Geo ist nicht gerade 29er und das Rad ist ab 145cm ausgewiesen (so sieht es auch aus und die lange 170er Kurbel ist auch ein Downer). Pyro/Kania ist über dem Preislimit, Cube hat keine Kids 26er, das Bulls 26er wiegt 14,4kg (nicht das Nova Race für 1.300)... 
Hatte jemand vielleicht kürzlich eine ähnliche Challenge, was würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## KIV (26. Februar 2017)

Puuuh, das wird ja echt knapp.
Braucht er denn das Rad dringend..? Falls nicht, schenk ihm doch ein Cube Rahmen-Gabelset vom Schliersee Bikeparts. Da hab ich ne schöne Fox Float 32 mit 14" Rahmen für unter 400€ bekommen. Nen Steuersatz und Vorbau kannste ja schon mal montieren, dann kann er sich schon was daunter vorstellen.
Dazu einen Gutschein zum 'Fertigbauen', vllt macht Ihr das zumindest teilweise gemeinsam..?
Dann hast Du noch etwas Zeit, gebrauchte Teile zu suchen.
Aber mit dem Budget wird es trotzdem sehr knapp.

Noch ne Idee: Herr Fischer von Kaniabikes.eu stellt ja offensichtlich gerade auf 'Pyro' um. Vielleicht hat er zufällig noch nen 'alten' Rahmen im Abverkauf, oder auch ein gutes gebrauchtes Rad..? Ruf ihn am besten mal an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (26. Februar 2017)

Oder man nimmt z.B. ein relativ günstiges und halbwegs leichtes Conway MS 300 Rigid als Basis und hat noch 250 EUR für (gemeinsames) Tuning übrig.

kc85


----------



## MrHyde (26. Februar 2017)

Danke, @KIV, guter Tipp mit dem Rahmenset. Das Fiese beim Browsen der Fertigräder ist eh, dass man ein ums andere Teil anguckt und denkt: das müsste natürlich sofort raus, bis nur noch der Rahmen übrig ist  Wenn ich nix Komplettes finde, ist das eine Option. 
Herrn Fischer rufe ich an, wobei die 26er schon eine ganze Weile "Pyros" sind, oder? Wenn, dann das hier, oder?
Ich frage mich vor allem, ob er wirklich auf ein 26er drauf passt mit seinen 138cm. @kc85 meinte ja gerade, seine Tochter würde mit 135cm sogar auf einen 16" Rahmen passsen, aber ich bin eben unsicher. Denkt ihr, 65cm Schrittlänge reicht ja rechnerisch nicht für einen Rahmen mit 710mm Überstandshöhe wie den Orbea 26" - oder?

Aktuelle Shortlist:

TWENTYSIX SMALL V-Brake black 1x9 Alivio - Problem: evtl. Lieferzeit, muss ich anrufen. Kusterdingen ist mir zu weit weg.

Kubikes 24 L Basic plus Schutzbleche und fest montiertes Batterielicht - Problem: Lieferzeit
Orbea MX 24 Park 24" für 399€ mit etwas Tuning (z.B. Rocket Rons) - Problem: Gewicht (14,1kg ab Werk, absurd)
Orbea MX 26 Team für 599€, hier wirds dank (noch dazu bleischwerer) Federgabel schwierig mit den Schutzblechen
Erkenntnis: Kompletträder kaufen ist nicht einfach.


----------



## KIV (26. Februar 2017)

War da nicht neulich ein 24"Large hier im Verkaufe-Fred..?
Edith sagt, dass ich mich geirrt habe. Es war ein 20"er in L.


----------



## MrHyde (26. Februar 2017)

Super Bike, @kc85 !

Neue Shortlist:

Conway MS 300 - 26", 430 Euro, 9,2kg - das wird's. Sattelstütze, Kurbel, Pedale & Sattelklemme neu, dann lande ich unter 9kg! Top. Gäbe es sogar mit Nabendynamo uns "Schutzblechen", aber dann landet es auch bei >11kg. 
TWENTYSIX SMALL V-Brake black 1x9 Alivio - Problem: evtl. Lieferzeit, muss ich anrufen. Kusterdingen ist mir zu weit weg.

Kubikes 24 L Basic plus Schutzbleche und fest montiertes Batterielicht - Problem: Lieferzeit
Orbea MX 24 Park 24" für 399€ mit etwas Tuning (z.B. Rocket Rons) - Problem: Gewicht (14,1kg ab Werk, absurd)
Orbea MX 26 Team für 599€, hier wirds dank (noch dazu bleischwerer) Federgabel schwierig mit den Schutzblechen


----------



## delphi1507 (26. Februar 2017)

MrHyde schrieb:


> @kc85 meinte ja gerade, seine Tochter würde mit 135cm sogar auf einen 16" Rahmen passsen, aber ich bin eben unsicher.


Das kann ich mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen, davon würde ich gerne Mal ein Foto sehen! Meine fährt mit 116 ein 20" und ich rechne damit bei 135 auf 24" wechseln zu müssen. Das 16er ist selbst mit Rider und länger Sattelstütze an der Grenze angelangt.  Nicht  ist ätzender für ein Kind als ein Rahmen der nicht passt, wobei zu klein sehr unruhig wird. Bei dem Budget würde auch das BO24 hinkommen, allerdings ist das wohl kaum sinvoll mit nady und Licht und schutzblechen  aussstattbar.


----------



## MrHyde (26. Februar 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Das kann ich mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen, davon würde ich gerne Mal ein Foto sehen! Meine fährt mit 116 ein 20" und ich rechne damit bei 135 auf 24" wechseln zu müssen.


135cm und 26" Zoll geht schon, aber ich dachte da immer an sehr niedrige Rahmen. Meiner fährt seit 123cm einen 24" und jetzt mit 125cm auch auf Trails. Das BO24 ist auch cool, aber jetzt bin ich auf dem halb so teuren 26er Conway - wenn man das irgendwo auftreiben kann.


----------



## kc85 (26. Februar 2017)

Wobei das Conway wohl bei echten 9,9kg liegt. Hab ich über das 2016er Modell mal irgendwo gelesen. Vielleicht ist das 2017er auch noch mal leichter.

Wäre aber so oder so eine ganz brauchbare Basis.

kc85


----------



## MrHyde (26. Februar 2017)

Ja, das 2016er ist blau und mit 9,9kg ausgewiesen, auch ok. In Orange allerdings erheblich schicker und wenn wirklich leichter, dann ist es ein echter Schnapper.


----------



## kc85 (26. Februar 2017)

Hier mal ein Foto vom neuen 26er meiner Großen (noch im Aufbau):







Der Sattel ist jetzt so eingestellt, dass sie bei 136cm Körpergröße und 69cm Innenbeinlänge (also eher etwas langbeinig) barfuß bequem beidfüßig mit dem Vorderfuß auf den Boden kommt. Der Rahmen hat 14,5'' und die Sattelstütze ist gute 5cm draußen. Da ginge bei ihr auch knapp ein 16''-Rahmen.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (26. Februar 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Das kann ich mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen, davon würde ich gerne Mal ein Foto sehen! Meine fährt mit 116 ein 20" und ich rechne damit bei 135 auf 24" wechseln zu müssen. Das 16er ist selbst mit Rider und länger Sattelstütze an der Grenze angelangt.  Nicht  ist ätzender für ein Kind als ein Rahmen der nicht passt, wobei zu klein sehr unruhig wird. Bei dem Budget würde auch das BO24 hinkommen, allerdings ist das wohl kaum sinvoll mit nady und Licht und schutzblechen  aussstattbar.


16" Rahmenhöhe, Raddurchmesser 26". 

Aber beim 16"-Rahmen bitte bedenken, dass der auch länger ist. Da ginge mE nur ein Damenmodell für die Körpergröße. Und die haben oft auch eine geringere Überstandshöhe.


----------



## kc85 (26. Februar 2017)

Ja, der baugleiche 16''-Rahmen wäre z.B. 2cm länger am Oberrohr gewesen, das Sattelrohr 3,8cm. Hätte ich auch haben können, hab mich aber für die kleinere Variante entschieden.

Ich bin mit dem 14,5er auch ganz zufrieden, gerade was die Sitzposition angeht.

Ein 16er wäre halt theoretisch etwas länger nutzbar. Aber da die Jüngere noch schneller wächst als die Große, hätte man davon wohl eh nichts. Über kurz oder lang (wohl eher kurz) muss das nächste 26er her, oder ein 27,5er.

kc85


----------



## delphi1507 (26. Februar 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> 16" Rahmenhöhe, Raddurchmesser 26".
> 
> Aber beim 16"-Rahmen bitte bedenken, dass der auch länger ist. Da ginge mE nur ein Damenmodell für die Körpergröße. Und die haben oft auch eine geringere Überstandshöhe.


Das ist doch glatt an mir vorbeigegangen


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (26. Februar 2017)

Das Conway gibt es aber auch als MC 301.
Das ist nach StVZo ausgestattet.
Gut, durch den ND kommt es aber auf 11,4 kg.

Das 2016 in blau ist mit 31cm auch noch lieferbar.


----------



## kc85 (26. Februar 2017)

Das 301er wurde schon in Posting #6 kurz angedacht und verworfen.

kc85


----------



## track94 (26. Februar 2017)

Wie wäre es mit den Frog bikes obwohl er da nach Hersteller empfehlung genau zwischen 24 large 62 und 26 small 69 liegt ....aber der Preis und die Farbauswahl ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrHyde (27. Februar 2017)

Sooo, Rad kommt Mittwoch. War gar nicht so einfach rund um Fasching/Karneval. Es ist das 2017er Conway MS300 geworden. Das blaue 2016er Conway gabs auch, aber da hat der Rahmen noch vergleichsweise unelegante Ausfallenden und runde Rohre, statt den 3D-Ausfallenden und dem flachen Oberrohr des orangenen 2017er.
Das Conway ist vergleichsweise guter Deal auf dem Papier:





Die Kurbel ist zu lang, aber nicht so absurd lang wie die vom Kubikes, den Rahmen gibts in 2 Größen, Übersetzung 1x9 mit 32 vorne und 11-34 hinten ist sehr brauchbar und sowohl Preis, als auch Optik legen Tuning nahe . Ich denke an Kaktus-Pedale, GUB-Sattelstütze, sowie Rocket Rons für Sub-9.
Ich mach Fotos, sobald das Rad im Wohnzimmer steht. Hoffen wir, dass ich mich nicht zu früh freu...
Danke schon jetzt, war eine große Hlfe!


----------



## oliverb. (28. Februar 2017)

Welche Rahmengröße hast du genommen?  Überlege gerade ob es was für meine Tochter wäre.  Die ist allerdings schon 1,50 und 70 er Innenbeinmaß.. Weiß nicht ob sie da nicht schon wieder zu gestreckt drauf sitzt. Und Probesitzen ist hier im Umkreis leider nicht...


----------



## kc85 (28. Februar 2017)

Steht doch da: 31cm. 

Rückmeldung, wie das Bike so ist, interessiert mich natürlich auch.

kc85


----------



## oliverb. (28. Februar 2017)

Oh sorry, auf der Tabelle habe ich nicht nachgeguckt...


----------



## kc85 (28. Februar 2017)

Musst dich doch nicht entschudigen. 

kc85


----------



## MrHyde (28. Februar 2017)

oliverb. schrieb:


> 1,50 und 70 er Innenbeinmaß.. Weiß nicht ob sie da nicht schon wieder zu gestreckt drauf sitzt.


Gestreckt? Eher das Gegenteil, beim 31er Rahmen jedenfalls. Da sollte sie komfortabel drauf sitzen, aufrecht, mit Übersicht. Theoretisch wäre bei 150/70cm sogar schon ein 27,5er Bike möglich, wenn man sich die Maße z.B. vom Pyro B.15 oder vom Vpace Max275 ansieht.


----------



## kc85 (28. Februar 2017)

Bei 1,50 und 70er Innenbeinlänge sollte über kurz der lang die 38er Rahmenvariante gut passen. Zumal die kaum länger ist.

kc85


----------



## oliverb. (28. Februar 2017)

Ich hatte da auch die 38er Größe im Kopf...
Sie ist letztens ein 27.5er Ghost Kato 1.0 in xs probegefahren. Das sah sehr bequem aus, aber 14kg???
Aber mehr als 500€ sind leider nicht drin und orange geht für sie eigentlich gar nicht


----------



## kc85 (1. März 2017)

Dann bliebe noch das 2016er in Blau. Aber das ist halt etwas schwerer.

Oder man klebt ein paar Blümchen auf den orangen Rahmen. Oder man nimmt ein Frog 69 als Basis.

kc85


----------



## oliverb. (1. März 2017)

Das mit den Blümchen hatte ich auch schon überlegt, aber reicht ihr leider nicht...Ich sehe mich schon das neue Rad zerlegen und lackieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (1. März 2017)

Oder kleb partiell sowas drauf:







Gibts auch transparent (hier auf gelbem Grund):






Oder Blümchen in grau (die gibts auch in diversen anderen Varianten):






Wenn man sich mit dem Kind gemeinsam hinsetzt, findet man sicherlich eine brauchbare Variante.

kc85


----------



## MrHyde (1. März 2017)

oliverb. schrieb:


> Ich hatte da auch die 38er Größe im Kopf...
> Sie ist letztens ein 27.5er Ghost Kato 1.0 in xs probegefahren. Das sah sehr bequem aus, aber 14kg???
> Aber mehr als 500€ sind leider nicht drin und orange geht für sie eigentlich gar nicht


Wie wäre es mit dem grünen Conway mit Federgabelgeometrie? Das sieht noch bequemer aus als das "rigid". Ich hatte kurzzeitig überlegt, das zu nehmen und dann die Federgabel durch eine China-Carbongabel mit 450mm Einbauhöhe zu ersetzen, weil mir diese aufrechte Sitzposition gut gefällt. Aber da gibts nichts mit V-Brakes. Man müsste sich auf die Suche machen nach einer vernünftigen gebrauchten 26er Federgabel mit Cantisockeln.


----------



## oliverb. (1. März 2017)

Das mit den Mustern kam super an!!  Ihr habt mich gerettet. Es wird wohl eine Folierung werden, wenns Rad denn dann passt. Womit ich bei der nächsten Hürde bin, einen Händler zu finden der mir das Rad bestellt ohne das ich es sofort kaufen muss. Das gestalltet sich etwas schwierig, die ganzen conway - Vertragspartner haben es nicht vorrätig und weigern sich es auf Ansicht zu bestellen...


----------



## cbert80 (1. März 2017)

oliverb. schrieb:


> Das mit den Mustern kam super an!!  Ihr habt mich gerettet. Es wird wohl eine Folierung werden, wenns Rad denn dann passt. Womit ich bei der nächsten Hürde bin, einen Händler zu finden der mir das Rad bestellt ohne das ich es sofort kaufen muss. Das gestalltet sich etwas schwierig, die ganzen conway - Vertragspartner haben es nicht vorrätig und weigern sich es auf Ansicht zu bestellen...


Das liegt unter anderem daran dass die Händler das Rad selbst nicht "zur Ansicht" bestellen können. Das heißt wenn dir das Rad nicht gefällt dann hat er ein Rad im Laden das er nicht wollte.


----------



## kc85 (1. März 2017)

oliverb. schrieb:


> ... wenns Rad denn dann passt ...



Da musst Du Dir keine Gedanken machen. Ich hab mal die wesentlichen Rahmen-Maße des 38cm-Conway mit dem Merida-Rahmen verglichen, den ich gerade verbaue (siehe Bild auf Seite 1).

Die Oberrohrlänge ist identisch. Das Sattelrohr am Merida hat 36,8cm, die 1,2cm mehr beim Conway machen den Kohl nicht fett (die Stütze ist bei uns deutlich weiter als 1,2cm draußen). Auch die Winkel von Steuer- und Sattelrohr sind nahezu identisch.

Fazit: Das passt bei 1,50m und 70cm Innenbeinlänge auf jeden Fall und sollte auch keine zu gestreckte Sitzposition ergeben.

kc85


----------



## oliverb. (2. März 2017)

Hört sich gut an! VielenDank. Probefahrt ist natürlich immer schöner, aber bevor ich so ein 14 kg bike kaufe, werde ich das conway auch blind bestellen. ..


----------



## MrHyde (2. März 2017)

FYI, das Orange Bike, egal ob 31 oder 38 ist erst ab nächster Woche lieferbar durch Hartje.
Für mich zu spät, ich habe das grüne bestellt: 3kg schwerer, mit unbrauchbarer Gabel und dreifach Kurbel 
Eine 152er Einfach-Kurbel habe ich noch, aber die Gabel wird richtig schwierig:

Entweder Federgabel 26" mit Canti und  460er Einbauhöhe
Oder Starrgabel mit etwa 445mm EBH (Sag der Federgabel ausgeglichen)
Die Mosso Gabel, die auch @kc85 verwendet, hat 435mm. Was meint ihr, macht das den ohnehin schon steilen 71* Steuerrohrwinkel nochmal deutlich steiler, oder ist das egal?

Edit: ich habe mal spaßeshalber die Geometrie des grünen Conway SUS reverse engineert, ganz grob mit Powerpoint. Demnach müsste die Gabel um rund 3,5-4cm einfedern, um auf einen 71er Steuerrohrwinkel zu kommen (ich musste das Bild des ausgefederten Bikes um 2° im UZ drehen). Hier auf dem Bild das Rad im eingefederten ZUstand:



Wenn ich nun annehme, dass die Suntour M3030 eine EBH von 460-465mm hat, und ich davon 35mm abziehe, komme ich auf weniger als die Mosso-Maße. Da Conway für die Geometrie des SUS Modells (die anders ist als die des Rigids) aber sicher bei 65-70mm Federweg nicht 35mm Sag eingerechnet haben (sondern vielleicht 20-25), lande ich mit Glück sogar bei einem leicht flacheren Lenkwinkel.


----------



## kc85 (2. März 2017)

Also am 24'' Haibike, das die Große bisher fuhr, habe ich eine M3010 auch durch eine Mosso ersetzt:









Die Mosso war ca. 5mm kürzer als die 3010 (da federt nix) was die EBH betrifft, ergo wurde der Lenkwinkel etwas steiler. Gestört hat das mein Kind nie. Fährt sich super (selbst probiert).

Ob und wie weit die 3030 überhaupt einfedert, ist die große Frage. Ich denke, man kann die Mosso riskieren, ohne das Fahrverhalten zu versauen. In Schwarz sieht die sicher super aus.

kc85


----------



## MrHyde (2. März 2017)

DANKE! Tag gerettet. Das sieht in der Tat stimmig aus. 
Ich habe beim Conway SUS einen sehr guten Preis rausgehandelt, da tut die Gabel nicht mehr weh. Ich warte noch bis morgen 10:00, da ist das dann endlich da, messe kurz aus und ordere dann die Mosso. Es gibt auch schöne Carbongabeln in der Größe, kaum teurer, nur leider Disc-only. Und vorne Disc und hinten V gefällt mir einfach nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliverb. (2. März 2017)

So, auch bei mir die gleiche Antwort. Leider erst ab nächste Woche lieferbar. Aber da es bei mir nicht sooo sehr eilt, nehme ich das in Kauf. Der Händler meint in ca. 14 Tagen hätte er es dann im Laden. Ich bin gespannt...


----------



## MrHyde (5. März 2017)

Bei mir kam das grüne Conway dann natürlich auch nicht mehr rechtzeitig, "der Fahrer hatte einen Schaden und steht auf der Autobahn", ja nee, is klar. Statt dessen gab es zum Geburtstag einen ferngesteuerten, 40km/h schnellen Truggy, war auch ne Gaudi im Schnee, immerhin.
Jetzt versuche ich auch wieder mein Glück mit dem "Rigid".


----------



## Linipupini (5. März 2017)

War zu erwarten.


----------



## augenklaus (13. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
mein Sohn braucht auch ein neues Rad und bin schon über Conway MS200/300 Rigid gestolpert.
Die Daten (und für den Jungen auch die Optik) sind ja echt OK.
Er ist jetzt 135cm/62cm. Kann man da wohl schon auf das 300er gehen?
Mein Händler vor Ort hat es leider auch noch nicht da.


----------



## MrHyde (15. März 2017)

Die Lieferzeit für das Rigid steht noch immer nicht fest. Das nervt so langsam. 
Hat sich bei euch was getan?
@augenklaus 135/62 ist m.E. knapp für das 26er, wenn es direkt mit Spaß losgehen soll und nicht erst im Juli. w
Würde ich jetzt ungetestet nicht bestellen. Aber kann auch klappen.


----------



## oliverb. (16. März 2017)

Hallo,
habe heute bei dem Händler nachgefragt. Er konnte mir noch nichts sagen. Will sich morgen melden. Ich bin gespannt. ..
Interessant ist aber das bei ebay Kleinanzeigen eins angeboten wird und er mir auf Nachfrage bestätigte das er in Größe 31 orange und blau zum Probefahren im Laden hat und alles weitere innerhalb von 3-5 Werktagen bestellen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## augenklaus (17. März 2017)

Habe Conway mal angeschrieben Wo und ab Wann es verfügbar ist. Habe aber noch keine Antwort erhalten.
Die Ebay-Kleinanzeige habe ich auch gesehen. Leider in Hamburg.
Ein Händler in der Nähe hat noch ein 2016er blau in 24 und auch 26 Zoll da. Eventuell schaue ich mir das nochmal an. Der Bub hat sich aber schon schwer in Orange verguckt. Was mich wundert sind die 700g Unterschied beim 26er zwischen 2016/17. Die Komponenten sind ziemlich gleich.


----------



## MrHyde (17. März 2017)

Wenn du genau hinschaust, dann siehst du bei den blauen andere Ausfallenden. Das sind keine schönen 3D geschmiedete, sondern die üblichen 2D Aluplatten. 
 Der Rahmen wurde auf jeden Fall bearbeitet von 2016 auf 2017.


----------



## oliverb. (17. März 2017)

Bei meinem Händler soll es Dienstag da sein...


----------



## kc85 (17. März 2017)

Da drücke ich euch mal die Daumen.

So langsam ist ja Saisonbeginn, da sollte man schon mal liefern können.

kc85


----------



## augenklaus (17. März 2017)

So. Beim ortsansässigen Händler ein Conway Mc 201 probe gefahren und ein MS 200 orange bestellt.  Passt bei 135/62 perfekt.  Das 300er wäre vermutlich doch noch etwas zu groß. Ich berichte wenn es da ist.


----------



## MrHyde (6. April 2017)

@augenklaus : bei mir ist das 26er endlich da. Ich habe hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/conway-ms300-rigid-infos-und-bilder-zum-neuen-bike.840224/ einen Sammelthread zum Conway aufgemacht, vielleicht kannst du deine Erfahrungen zum 24er da reinklimpern?


----------



## augenklaus (11. April 2017)

Wird gemacht. Sollte diese Woche kommen.


----------

